

PureImage: Raster Image Processing for Scala - hansef
http://stephenjudkins.github.io/pureimage-presentation/

======
saryant
Please don't take this as dismissive or overly negative but please consider
putting together a proper page for this project. As soon as I clicked on the
link and found a slideshow I left. I even went to the project's repo and the
README is just a link to this slidedeck.

Slides just aren't the right format for this sort of information IMO.

~~~
babo
Just give that presentation a second chance, it worth of your three minutes of
concentration.

------
nullzzz
Nice presentation. Will definitely take a look at the lib.

